# Topics > Books >  "Tik-Tok", sci-fi novel, John Sladek, 1985

## Airicist

"Tik-Tok" on Wikipedia

"Tik-Tok" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Tik-Tok by John Sladek
May 4, 2013

----------

